# getting licensed as a CA S.E.



## biged (Nov 18, 2010)

I just read this notice on the CA Board website regarding getting licensed as a structural engineer in CA after April 2011.

http://www.pels.ca.gov/about_us/meetings/a...ate_se_exam.pdf

Yes, I understand that CA will be using the new NCEES 16-hour exam and the CA S.E. Seismic Exam is supposedly going away. However, as I read on, it seemed as if there will be still a state-specific exam as the new test takes effect.

Am I missing something?!? Anyone care to help me understand?

If member CAPELS is reading this, I'd love to hear any clarifying information he may have. In particular, I would love to know if we would now be required to take NCEES 16-hour S.E. Exam + that awful S.E. III again.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, things are changing but no one knows what it will be just yet.

The CA state government requires a state specific exam for their SE license. With the new 16 hour SE exam, they may simply still keep that good old 8 hour SE3 exam or remake it into something smaller. (maybe a 2.5 hour or 4 hour state specific exam.)

I suppose that we should all just stay tuned for now.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 19, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Yes, things are changing but no one knows what it will be just yet.
> The CA state government requires a state specific exam for their SE license. With the new 16 hour SE exam, they may simply still keep that good old 8 hour SE3 exam or remake it into something smaller. (maybe a 2.5 hour or 4 hour state specific exam.)
> 
> I suppose that we should all just stay tuned for now.


Personally, I'm tired of the elitist CA PELS board and/or policy makers. It's ridiculous.


----------



## biged (Nov 19, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Yes, things are changing but no one knows what it will be just yet.
> The CA state government requires a state specific exam for their SE license. With the new 16 hour SE exam, they may simply still keep that good old 8 hour SE3 exam or remake it into something smaller. (maybe a 2.5 hour or 4 hour state specific exam.)
> 
> I suppose that we should all just stay tuned for now.



Thanks kevo_55. I guess the only option is to sit tight. Unfortunately, I feel like I'm staying tuned for a horror movie.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2010)

My understanding from sources close to topic is that the intent of the change to the 16-hour NCEES format is to unify the SE designation across the US. Thus state specific SEIII exams will go away and comity between states should be more streamlined. Of course the final say is at each state level.


----------



## mjbikes (Dec 1, 2010)

Page 3:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/pubs/bulletin34_fall_2010.pdf


----------



## biged (Dec 1, 2010)

mjbikes said:


> Page 3:
> http://www.pels.ca.gov/pubs/bulletin34_fall_2010.pdf


I just read this today too. I'm still not sure about a special SE III in addition to the 16-hour. I think I need to contact Susan Christ. Thanks mjbikes!


----------



## McEngr (Dec 2, 2010)

biged said:


> mjbikes said:
> 
> 
> > Page 3:
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's only the CA Seismic and Survey in addition to the SE 2-day.


----------



## biged (Dec 2, 2010)

McEngr said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > mjbikes said:
> ...


... in my case, that would be sweet! Thanks McEngr


----------



## mjbikes (Dec 2, 2010)

McEngr said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > mjbikes said:
> ...


That's how I interpreted the article.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 14, 2010)

FYI: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_12_08_10.pdf

It looks like if you have already passed the SEII exam you'll have one last shot at the SE3 before it's gone forever.

I think we just got lucky! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## biged (Dec 15, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> FYI: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_12_08_10.pdf
> It looks like if you have already passed the SEII exam you'll have one last shot at the SE3 before it's gone forever.
> 
> I think we just got lucky! arty-smiley-048:


Read this just last night. Thanks for posting kevo_55


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ No problem.

Heck, I'm just glad that if I don't pass that I'll have another crack at it.


----------



## biged (Dec 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ No problem.
> Heck, I'm just glad that if I don't pass that I'll have another crack at it.


Let's just hope you and I did. Personally, I don't relish the thought of taking my books from NC to So. Cal. I'm having real trouble convincing myself that this is all worth it. I guess we'll see in a couple of months.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 17, 2010)

biged,

Fingers are crossed for the both of us!


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, Guys: I am trying to catch the last shot of SEIII next October. But I got stuck by Reference. It is really hard to find 3 reference with SE in CA for people out of sttae. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



kevo_55 said:


> biged,
> Fingers are crossed for the both of us!


:mf_bounce8:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 21, 2010)

zhoutt8,

Are you trying to take the CA SE3? While I agree it is quite hard to get your references, I would recommend taking a look at the last page of this PDF: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappinst.pdf

You can contact SEAOC and get your signed reference papers simply by having them review some of your work.

I hope this helps!


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will try.



kevo_55 said:


> zhoutt8,
> Are you trying to take the CA SE3? While I agree it is quite hard to get your references, I would recommend taking a look at the last page of this PDF: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappinst.pdf
> 
> You can contact SEAOC and get your signed reference papers simply by having them review some of your work.
> ...


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anybody tried SEAOC before? Is it as simple as just sample work review? I read their detail, looks like they need you be there for an interview, which is not convenient for out -of state people like me.

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappinst.pdf


----------



## biged (Dec 29, 2010)

zhoutt8 said:


> Has anybody tried SEAOC before? Is it as simple as just sample work review? I read their detail, looks like they need you be there for an interview, which is not convenient for out -of state people like me.
> 
> http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappinst.pdf


Way back when I emailed Lee Adler (I think) and he told me their review through SEAOC was pretty thorough. He recommended that I try getting references from people I know, which is what I eventually did even though the people I knew didn't know me all that well.

I believe that if you have a decent body of work, you shouldn't have a problem with SEAOC members signing off on your reference sheets. I look at it this way, what have you got to lose? Might as well give it a try, right? All they can do is say no.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guess I will do the same thing. Try to find people myself first. Leave them as the last try. Thanks.

[


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry I can't help you much.

We're all in the same boat when it comes to this reference stuff. It really does suck for us out of staters.


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello, kevo_55:

I am not sure your situation. Just ask here. You are already SE in CA? I am sure I got two right now, do you mind helping me do the other one? My email [email protected] Thanks.



kevo_55 said:


> Sorry I can't help you much.
> We're all in the same boat when it comes to this reference stuff. It really does suck for us out of staters.


edit: email removed


----------



## zhoutt8 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, kevo_55 again:

Got your message, not sure I replied to the right place, since I never used PM before. Thanks for your advice. I will try my best. Hopefully, we all get our goal soon. Happy New Year!



zhoutt8 said:


> Hello, kevo_55:
> I am not sure your situation. Just ask here. You are already SE in CA? I am sure I got two right now, do you mind helping me do the other one? My email [email protected] Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


edit: email removed


----------



## biged (Dec 31, 2010)

zhoutt8 said:


> Hello, kevo_55 again:
> Got your message, not sure I replied to the right place, since I never used PM before. Thanks for your advice. I will try my best. Hopefully, we all get our goal soon. Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> ...


zhoutt8,

I don't know if you those two SE references well but if you do, perhaps you can ask either of them if they know one more that could review your work and then serve as a reference. Just a thought.

edit: email removed


----------



## zhoutt8 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, Guys:

I possibly got enough REFs. Thanks for your suggestion. Hopefully, we will achieve our goal soon.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ That's great.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## zhoutt8 (Jan 19, 2011)

No I am almost ready to submit my application for October SE III. Any idea about the reference book to study for that test? Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 26, 2011)

That's great!

Well, I'm not sure what to really study yet. According to the CA Board, only 29% of us really knew what to study.


----------



## whype (Jan 26, 2011)

It is a very unfortunate thing for most of the people taking CA SE last october. This year's passing rate of 29% is much lower than last year's passing rate 50.4%. This is rediculous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zhoutt8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anybody knows how important to have a California Building Code with you during the exam? Does IBC work totally fine instead? Looks to me that we will pass if we can get 50% of the points available? Does the morning section look like the SE I test? Thanks.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Feb 21, 2011)

Guys, I have a question,

I have passed SE I and SE II from Texas and I was planning to get CA SE license. Do you know if I can still be eligible to take CA SE III test in October 2011?

Thanks


----------



## biged (Feb 21, 2011)

Structural_Ninja said:


> Guys, I have a question,
> I have passed SE I and SE II from Texas and I was planning to get CA SE license. Do you know if I can still be eligible to take CA SE III test in October 2011?
> 
> Thanks


Structural Ninja,

You may want to check out this document. Hope this answers your questions.

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_12_08_10.pdf

By the way, congrats on passing SEI &amp; II


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Feb 21, 2011)

biged said:


> Structural_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I have a question,
> ...



Thanks Biged,

It's not very clear from this document that I can still take SE III in CA.

I have two concenrs mainly:

1) It says you need to have CA PE license to appear for SE III in CA, which I can get from SE I, And then you need to have 3 years of experince after your CA PE? I won't be able to get that. Am I reading it correct?

2) And then I need to produce 3 CA SE references, which I can get somehow following the above discussions.

But my big concern is CA PE and do I need to have 3 years of experience after PE (in my case SE I)? I have only 1.5 year experience after SE I.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 21, 2011)

If I were you, I would go for the WA SE III, then you could take the seismic and survey exams later if you want to.


----------



## biged (Feb 21, 2011)

Structural_Ninja said:


> biged said:
> 
> 
> > Structural_Ninja said:
> ...


Structural Ninja,

Basically, if you want to be a CA S.E., you have to be a CA Civil P.E. first.

To be a CA Civil P.E., you must do the following: pass a national 8-hr exam (which you have) + pass civil/survey exam + pass civil/seismic exam. I don't know of any way to get around "being a CA Civil P.E. first" requirement.

Since you have only 1.5-yrs experience after the SEI, you should work towards acquiring the CA Civil P.E.

If you really want to be a CA S.E., I suggest reading the following: http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappintro.shtml


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Feb 21, 2011)

McEngr said:


> If I were you, I would go for the WA SE III, then you could take the seismic and survey exams later if you want to.


So California will continue to offer Seismic and Survey exams as usual even after April 2011? And I can even take it after SE III in WA?

I heard that WA SE III passing rate are quite less than CA SE III passing rate, but I guess that's my best bet for now.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Feb 21, 2011)

McEngr said:


> If I were you, I would go for the WA SE III, then you could take the seismic and survey exams later if you want to.


McEngr, Is this true or I am reading something wrong?

"You must have a minimum of 8 years of approved engineering experience." WA requires atleast 8 years of engineering experience if you want to get a PE by comity?

http://www.dol.wa.gov/forms/651016.pdf


----------

